# How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom(Windows)



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

*Note, it has been pointed out that sone users (Ones I trust) have found that DPP is producing soft images. Rather than recommend it, I am going to rewrite the process to explain how to use the RC1 version of Adobe DNG converter until we find out whats going on with DPP.

Thanks to those who posted the link to info about DPP.
*
You have your new Canon 5D MK III and want to edit the raw images in Lightroom. Since Lightroom does not yet support CR2 files from a 5D MK III, here is a alternate method. 

Note, If you use Adobe Photoshop, install the Adobe Camera Raw 6.7 RC1 here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw6-7.html

Your camera came with DPP, EOS utilities, etc, but experienced testers have found the first version of DPP to produce soft images. so here is a better method than using DPP.


This is a abbreviated process on how to get the images into lightroom using Adobe DNG. It is a release Candidate version and subject to change, but users, including myself have had good results.


[list type=decimal]
[*]If you haven't already, download Adobe Digital Negative Converter 6.7 RC1 here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw6-7.html Click the accept terms box and a list of versions will appear. Select Adobe DNG Converter for the computer you use. (Do not select Camera Raw for use with Lightroom, it works with Photoshop).

[*]Install the software

[*]Transfer the cr2 images to your computer using the utility of your choice.

[*]Open DNG Connverter, select the folder with the images. As far as I know, you must convert all the images in the folder, jpeg images will be ignored.

[*]Select or create a save folder, it can be a different or sub folder from that holding the original cr2's.

[*]If you wish to create a new name for the files, you can do it here, but be careful, or you will lose the correlation with the original cr2 file numbers.

[*]Advanced users can create their preferences. Be aware that some of the preferences can greatly increase fole size, or make smaller files that have lossy compression. The default settings are a good place to start.

[*] Click Convert


[*]Open Lightroom and import the dng images as you would any other image.

[*]At this point, you are editing what amounts to a raw image in Lightroom and can export it to jpeg, etc for upload to your web site.

Good luck
[/list]


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Why convert to tiff before importing into Lightroom? I import RAW files in the CR2 format. I use Lightroom 3, and import from a 7D, so maybe a difference in version 4 (or with the 5D Mark III)?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



CTJohn said:


> Why convert to tiff before importing into Lightroom? I import RAW files in the CR2 format. I use Lightroom 3, and import from a 7D, so maybe a difference in version 4 (or with the 5D Mark III)?


 
I missed adding 5D MK II in the title. Lightroom does not yet support 5D MK III cr2's directly.

i'll fix the title.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Awesome!
Thanks for providing this info. I will pick up my Mark III tomorrow.
Anyone have any info. on an Aperture workflow?
I can use the info. provided above to work in LR3 but my preferred software workflow is Aperture 3.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Thanks Mt. Spokane! Appreciate the info. Now I just need the camera, should have gone with overnight delivery...


----------



## Jettatore (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

TIFF is a lossless format for sure, but doesn't RAW hold 'excess' data beyond R, G, and B channel info that would not be supported by TIFF? I'm half guessing and following my gut here, and the other half genuinely asking a question, but this sounds incorrect to me? I think my gut is a lot responding to the "tiff is a raw format" idea (but I am happy to be proven wrong) -thank you


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



Jettatore said:


> TIFF is a lossless format for sure, but doesn't RAW hold 'excess' data beyond R, G, and B channel info that would not be supported by TIFF? I'm half guessing and following my gut here, and the other half genuinely asking a question, but this sounds incorrect to me? I think my gut is a lot responding to the "tiff is a raw format" idea (but I am happy to be proven wrong) -thank you


As far as I can tell, DPP puts all the image info in the tiff files. So does DNG. Unfortunately, right now only a beta version of DNG for 5D MK III is available. Its fine for testing, but maybe not something to trust for production images.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

I thought I posted to this thread earlier, but apparently I did not hit the 'post' button. Sorry.

Here is a DNG converter:
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/

I use the converter and import into LR4. It works great.
You can still save the CR2 files as well if you want them too.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

CS5 supports CR2 with a 5D Mark III and 1DX support for ACR why fool around with LR4??


----------



## ronrandle (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

MSDarkroom, are you able to import directly into LR or do you have to import into a folder then into LR? Also curious if this will work for LR3

Thanks

Ron


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



hoghavemercy said:


> CS5 supports CR2 with a 5D Mark III and 1DX support for ACR why fool around with LR4??



If you were importing 150 shots would you open them all at once in CS5? I've been using Adobe's DNG converter as my DPP disc was missing the installation files and Canon have no spare software CD Roms!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



msdarkroom said:


> I thought I posted to this thread earlier, but apparently I did not hit the 'post' button. Sorry.
> 
> Here is a DNG converter:
> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/
> ...


\
The problem is that its a beta test version. Not something you'd want to trust your production files with. Its for testing.

DPP is a released version. Adobe also has a beta camera raw, good for testing.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msdarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I posted to this thread earlier, but apparently I did not hit the 'post' button. Sorry.
> ...



I am splitting hairs here, but...
It is actually not a beta but a "release candidate" which is basically something ready for prime time.
Google "beta versus release candidate" to see the difference. 

The other thing is that you can keep your original cr2 files if you are worried or paranoid that this converter will somehow mess up the DNG. 

Anyway, to each their own. I was just trying to offer what I feel is an easier solution until Adobe updates LR4/Camera Raw to include the M3.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



itsnotmeyouknow said:


> hoghavemercy said:
> 
> 
> > CS5 supports CR2 with a 5D Mark III and 1DX support for ACR why fool around with LR4??
> ...



of course you can that's what the bridge is all about, i have Lr3 but barely use it anymore CS5 is more refined and has everything you need.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



Jettatore said:


> TIFF is a lossless format for sure, but doesn't RAW hold 'excess' data beyond R, G, and B channel info that would not be supported by TIFF?



TIFF Is definitely lossless (or in some cases uncompressed) but it's by no means a raw format. The most obvious difference is that TIFF is demosiaced, and some amount of processing had to go into that step. It's probably a perfectly decent workflow but you are definitely losing data.

On a side note, I do think I've encountered a mosaic tiff file which came of a DCS1 SLR. I recall needed some funny photoshop filter to even load it. Probably got that in a box somewhere


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

i'm definately observing a difference between the raws in dpp and viewing the same CR2 file in bridge or photoshop with the ACR 6.7 beta. probably stick with using DPP to convert until adobe come out with release updates.


----------



## daveburlo (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Hi
Yes, i have tried converting to DNG and using adobe 6.7, and the files when imported into lightroom4 are excessively noisy, however after many tests, the best solution I found is as you say to output from Canon DPP as 16bit tiff and then work in Lightroom. The tiffs are of course very large files and I'm looking forward to the update From Lighrooom to ease the overall workflow, as this at the moment is a little time consuming.

D


----------



## daveburlo (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Hi
you mention in your thread that you can import direct into lightroom by pointing the DPP to lightroom, 
you explain this in terms of the directory strucrue for a PC. Can the same be done with a Mac?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



grahamsz said:


> TIFF Is definitely lossless (or in some cases uncompressed) but it's by no means a raw format. The most obvious difference is that TIFF is demosiaced, and some amount of processing had to go into that step. It's probably a perfectly decent workflow but you are definitely losing data.



Tiff can also be lossy. There are compression options that will throw out data and some apps will default to saving with those options.

Also lossless, doesn't mean you don't throw away data. If you change color depth or the format doens't support certain features of the original format, data can be lost in the lossless compression format.


Personally I'd just use adobe labs raw2dng convenverter even if it is beta/release canidate. They either keep the raws until the final version comes out or just verify the DNGs open and look good and toss the raw right away. Generally these dot releases are less about code and more about datasets that describe how to decode the raw.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

Response for the import to LR posts:

When you convert to DNG you can specify where the DNG files are created. I have the DNGs placed in a folder that I have in my LR catalog already. When the DNG converter is finished, I open LR and sync the folder. This will lead you to importing the new DNGs to the folder they are already in. (Technically the files are just being added to the catalog, they are not being moved as they are already in the folder, just not visible in LR.)

Basically two steps:
Convert to DNG and specify what folder you want DNG files to be placed in.
Sync that folder inside LR so it will know to import those images to the catalog. 

Hopefully that helps those who asked this question. 




As for the quality difference between DNG via Adobe's converter and DPP, I have not checked this. 
Does DPP add anything automatically (sharpening, contrast, NR, etc.) from picture styles to raw files that you would do manually inside LR to the DNG?


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

I found that using 8-bit TIFF conversion results in "blotchiness" as someone else described on here, as if NR was being applied to the TIFF files (peripheral illumination data certainly was, and I'm not sure if this is due to the nature of DPP). So now I'm sticking to the DNG converter as that results in the same data as I see with previous 5DII CR2 files in LR.


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



dystorsion said:


> I found that using 8-bit TIFF conversion results in "blotchiness" as someone else described on here, as if NR was being applied to the TIFF files (peripheral illumination data certainly was, and I'm not sure if this is due to the nature of DPP). So now I'm sticking to the DNG converter as that results in the same data as I see with previous 5DII CR2 files in LR.



Just to confirm...
Are you getting blotchy images from using Canon's software only?
If so, that's not a good sign at all.


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



msdarkroom said:


> dystorsion said:
> 
> 
> > I found that using 8-bit TIFF conversion results in "blotchiness" as someone else described on here, as if NR was being applied to the TIFF files (peripheral illumination data certainly was, and I'm not sure if this is due to the nature of DPP). So now I'm sticking to the DNG converter as that results in the same data as I see with previous 5DII CR2 files in LR.
> ...



That is correct. Only with DPP when converting CR2 to 8-bit TIFF. I suspect it's doing its own sort image processing when exporting to TIFF (e.g. high ISO TIFF files look blotchy, whereas low ISO TIFFs look less blotchy). Only when using the DNG converter from CR2 to DNG do the files look like actual RAW files (as compared to 5DII CR2 files in LR). I eagerly await the ACR update for LR4 so we can do away with the converter (and DPP)..

If you open the 5D3 RAW files with the beta ACR 6.7 in PS CS5, they also look normal, so I suspect that it has to do with DPP TIFF conversion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



msdarkroom said:


> I am splitting hairs here, but...
> It is actually not a beta but a "release candidate" which is basically something ready for prime time.
> Google "beta versus release candidate" to see the difference.
> 
> ...


 
There is indeed more than one way to get 5D MK III images into lightroom. 

Converting using the RC1 of DNG is a valid method, but it does bring risks, since it may change before its released.

I do not find it easier than pressing one button in DPP and opening all the selected files in LR ready to import. But some may, so I don't think that is worth discussion.

The point of my post is to help those who are posting that they can not edit 5D MK III images in Lightroom and, Adobe Camera raw Beta RC1 (which means Release Candidate 1) for photoshop, and Adobe DNG converter is available for Lightroom. 

BTW, both methods work for any version of Lightroom. Adobe will not be updating older versions, but I expect one last update to LR3 will happen.


I'd be happy to add the DNG option to my original post if someone prefers that method.


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msdarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > I am splitting hairs here, but...
> ...



I think converting to DNG is a very good alternative, and new owners should be aware of all options.

EDIT: This is what happens when you use DPP, as someone on FM pointed out:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1097491


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*

It looks like the release candidate DNG converter from Adobe is better than the included prime-time version of Canon's DPP:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx


----------



## dystorsion (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



msdarkroom said:


> It looks like the release candidate DNG converter from Adobe is better than the included prime-time version of Canon's DPP:
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx



This pretty much affirms various user experiences, including a fellow on this forum who thought there was something wrong with his camera and exchanged it (there could have actually been a problem, he only knows for sure). As such, I think the DNG converter is the best method for now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: How to Edit 5D MK III Raw files in Lightroom*



dystorsion said:


> msdarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the release candidate DNG converter from Adobe is better than the included prime-time version of Canon's DPP:
> ...


 
Thanks, that sounds bad. Not having the latest DPP, I could not test it. I have used the previous version of DPP along with the RC1 of Dng converter and camera raw and saw no obvious issues.

I thinks thats serious enough that I will go back and suggest using only DNG Converter until its ironed out.


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried the Adobe converter tonight and it works. I wonder if we loose any sort of IQ in LIghtroom this way given it is not supported. Some settings cannot be imported like picture style...

I will keep final judgment until we have proper software, but tonight I regularly shot at ISO 8,000 and 10,000 and with a bit of NR, the files look really good. From RAW it almost feels like the noise at 1600 to 6400 is almost the same. I think the ISO gain in RAW is ~1.5 stops to my untrained eye. Low ISO (100-400) seem similar to my mkII. just my first impression...

The new AF system take some time to get use to it. Hell this is why more complex then my old 9 point system


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone know with DPP being soft and with this work around to make it work in Adobe with ACR 6.7, can we really assess the true image quality or do we really need to wait until the camera are supported?


----------



## JR (Mar 25, 2012)

*RECOMMENDATION*: while the DNG converter works for the 5DmkIII, if you are using the Adobe product already like LR4 or CS5, the I recommend using the ACR 6.7 beta instead of the converter only. I found I get better result batch processing my file in ACR 6.7, save them in DNG, then import them into LR4.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

I am concerned as the preview in DPP is significantly sharper than the same file viewed in bridge or opened in ACR 6.7 I really hope Adobe sort this out ACR seems to soften the image detail just is gone that is clearly visable in DPP preview then there is the actual processing in DPP smearing images.

I am really unhappy with the out of camera jpegs they are smeared horribly even iso 100 looks like an extreme amount of NR has been applied to them.

I dont think there is a problem with the sensor or the camera as the images look fine in DPP preview so the detail and information is there. There is just no where to actually process the files properly at this point in time


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 26, 2012)

JR said:


> I found I get better result batch processing my file in ACR 6.7, save them in DNG, then import them into LR4.



Can you clarify...better results in what way? Better image quality, better speed, other?

Thanks!


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I found I get better result batch processing my file in ACR 6.7, save them in DNG, then import them into LR4.
> ...



Well, scratch that now! I had only look at one or two pictures, after reviewing several pictures today I concluded something was wrong with my unit (in addition to potential firmware issue being mentioned elsewhere on this forum)...So now not sure what is best - probably wait until DPP and Adobe fix their software!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I am concerned as the preview in DPP is significantly sharper than the same file viewed in bridge or opened in ACR 6.7 I really hope Adobe sort this out ACR seems to soften the image detail just is gone that is clearly visable in DPP preview then there is the actual processing in DPP smearing images.



Does this also happen in CS5? I've opened up a few 5DIII CR2s in CS5 using ACR 6.7, and the IQ looks as expected. Then again, these aren't my images since my 5DIII isn't here yet, and I don't have any 5DII file to compare them to, either, so I really don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> *Note, it has been pointed out that sone users (Ones I trust) have found that DPP is producing soft images. Rather than recommend it, I am going to rewrite the process to explain how to use the RC1 version of Adobe DNG converter until we find out whats going on with DPP.
> 
> Thanks to those who posted the link to info about DPP.
> *
> ...


I've tried to use the adobe converter, i select the whole folder and when i try to convert it says file are not supported???
what could i be doing wrong? please help,
thank you!


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry, it actually says"the source folder does not contain any raw images"
but it does.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> sorry, it actually says"the source folder does not contain any raw images"
> but it does.


 
Make sure you have DNG version 6.7 RC1. Its a test version. If you have 6.6, you will get that message.


----------



## jmanpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightroom 4.1 release candidate just announced as available for download. Has 5D Mark III Raw support.
http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroom4-1.html


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 3, 2012)

I have putting lightroom RC1 to heavy use for the last few days without any problems.. While a single positive example isn't a guarantee of anything, I have to say its working well for 5DM3 and many other problems Lightroom 4 was having. Its available for free and will work until sometime in June, but it replaces your existing LR4 install, so I'd be careful if you don't have a spare computer to use it on.

Hopefully it will test out well and be given the green light for a released roll out.


----------



## discoverit (Apr 4, 2012)

I am still waiting for my Mark III but I have already installed Lightroom 4.1RC that is suppost to handel the 5D MarkIII CR2 . http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroom4-1.html


----------



## snowweasel (Apr 26, 2012)

Adobe has released Lightroom 4.1 Release Canidate 2 (RC2). It's available at: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/lightroom4-1.html


----------

